# Factory metal stands



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

Has anyone had any issues with using these stands? They are the ones which can accompany the marineland/ perfecto tanks. I know that I can make a 2x4 stand that will be very solid, but in the past they have never looked as clean as these metal stands do. 

Share your first hand experiences or what you have heard. This stand would be for a 120 gallon short.

Thanks Dave


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

anyone at all?


----------

